# My first GROW  ( all on the cheap) less than $100.oo



## rollingstoned77 (Apr 5, 2007)

Hey there everyone ! this is my first attempt at a real grow . My goal is first to do this as CHEAP as possible , and manage to have good results. I have done alot of reading on this site and have learned a great deal . What a great find in my net searching. ALL my supplies i had or got from friends and work and have spent little cash . We will see how it goes .  I will be buying better equipment later but for now CHEAP is where its at .The cabinet is a metal wardrobe that was at my house when i bought it .The 4' fluro Light fixtures are from a friend,and from work as well as all my wiring . A fan is placed at the bottom for an intake can see it in photos .The fan was taken from an old ceramic heater . A $13 bathroom exhaust fan at the top with some ductwork , a register vent cover , and a universal charcoal filter cutdown to fit inside the vent coveris my exhaust fan. Inside is (2) 48" T12 fluro's one on each side mounted verticaly .The 2 lights hanging are clamp on worklights from lowe's $5.oo each .Clamps removed and fixed to a piece of wood . Wood was drilled to fit sockets ,eyehooks and chain used to raise and lower the light . Planning on using CFL's in them . I'm vegging on a shelf now with another 48" Fluro.
The cab will be used when i sort out the few best looking plants and will move 4 to the cab and top and train the rest . Starting with 10 jiffy pots with GOOD bagseeds that i germed in papertowels .


----------



## rollingstoned77 (Apr 5, 2007)

The date on the pics is wrong . The camera needs it changed


----------



## rollingstoned77 (Apr 5, 2007)

Seeds were put into germ on MAr. 30 . they were all ready by late on the 31 . i put 15 into jiffy pots and watered with water that had sat for 36 hours . April 3rd 10 of the jiffy's had sprouted and were put under 24 hour light with 48" T12 fluro's .  5 pots didnt sprout , upon inspection 3 didnt have seeds in them , LOL   and 2 seeds died off . guess i forgot the 3  . All pots are numbered and I will be splitting the group soon.Assumin the ones that are female  i want to take 4 or the healthiest and grow them as fast as possible then to flower . the rest of the 10 i will top and train to try and make little bushes .The 5 remaining pots will be filled with 5 more of a different bagseed . I intend to purchase good seeds later , but this is my TEST GROW . mistakes now on the cheap stuff , then bigger better things.


----------



## rollingstoned77 (Apr 5, 2007)

This room is in my basement and the Temps are from 55 - 64 degrees F . Is this too cold? Also the sprouts look a little stretched out already , the lights are 3 " away from the plants . I'm using a 15-30-15 nutrient now mixed at 1/8 strength everyother day from a turkey baister . 3 second bursts twice a day every other day . ALL HELP IS WELCOME !!!
also any green MOJO that may be floating around , send some my way !!!


----------



## DLtoker (Apr 5, 2007)

Nice!  GL with the fluorescents.  You'll get some nice, frosty, buds with those.


----------



## Jbong (Apr 5, 2007)

Hey man lookin great, I allways love lookin at low budget set ups and seeing what results can be had with a little bit of know-how and spare parts. In my opinion your temps are a lil low (about ten degrees). About the light height question, I am not sure what kind of heat those give off but with the 6 fluro tubes I use I can keep the light pretty well touching the plant (pain in the *** moving up all the time) but works pretty well for keeping the nodes nice and tight together. good luck


----------



## rollingstoned77 (Apr 7, 2007)

well things have changed since my last post . A friend of mine calls me up and asks if i want a small hydro unit.his wife busted him he has to get rid of it . I said sure ill take from you , not sure what to do with it but YES ! i'll take it ." Like i didnt know what i was going to do with it !!! It came with all the goodies , rockwool , nutes LIGHTS ! the works . It's an EMILY's Garden . So this is my new project along with my first soil grow . I have moved my sprouts from the shelf and built a box in a pantry cupboard downstairs in my ( growroom )   it is VERY stealthy . I will do the soil grow in here and the hdryo in the metal cupboard. I can't wait . I'm a newbie to growing (especialy hydro) and could use ALL & ANY help . Anything i'm leaving out i will gladly post .PEACE FOLKS:bongin:


----------



## rollingstoned77 (Apr 7, 2007)

I have managed now with the sprouts being in the new box to get the temps to stay around 70 . i hope this is a good number , not sure of humidity . Using 3 T10 fluro's in there about 2" away from the tops of the plants , they were stretching a bit on the shelf and have since stopped . they love thier new home . Since yesterday the growth on the leafs has doubled , and NO MORE stretching . Will be transplanting to 3 gallon pots soon and will be only growing half of the 10 in the box . Guess i need another box for the remaining 10 to keep vegging in . In the pantry pic i'm only using the bottom for now . guess i could LST and train the reamaining in there while the bottom box flowers . ALL IS LIGHT TIGHT !! no leaks.


----------



## rollingstoned77 (Apr 7, 2007)

has anyone here ever used one of these ? Did you get good results ? It is a small 6 pot unit , can i get 6 nice plants to maturity in there ? ALL hydro info is VERY very welcome . STONEY where are you?


----------



## rollingstoned77 (Apr 8, 2007)

here is some updated pics . I built a folding shelf ( to save space ) that i can do my potting , transplanting  and take the babes out to get thier drink. They are still a bit stretched but seem to be doing fine . they are no more than 2" away from the lights now . the box is staying at about 72 degrees now and the leaves are looking good . they look fat like indica but not sure , this is just BAGSEED   . need to get grow medium ( rocks ) for the hydro so i can get started there . Sorry for the crappy pics , my cam is an old 2 mega pix , and i'm new using it , well in this fashion anyway , fisrt time being an MJ photog ya know . :aok:


----------



## Jbong (Apr 8, 2007)

Nice work, the babies seem to be coming along nicely. Im sure they are happy after you mended the temp and light problems. Your hydro setup looks like you could get some good size plants to maturity but I am not positive. What are the dimensions of the baskets??


----------



## rollingstoned77 (Apr 8, 2007)

the baskets ( pots ) are 6" x 6" sq.  and 7" deep mesh or net style. the basin ( the orange part in picture is 5" deep . this hydro setup , though given to me is only $80 on the net . comes with everything . i just need rock . If i can get 6 plants to maturity that would be AWESOME !!!!
I'm thinking of getting a 400 W HPS later . after this attempt .


----------



## crintonator (Apr 8, 2007)

for 100 bucks now you can get a nice 400 watt hps with ballast from htgsupply they are great, i also grow in basement and you can position the ballast to help warm your reservoir so water isnt too cold (can shock roots) and the added heat of the light helps with basements  at least we dont have too hot problems . As for bringing them to maturity, ive seen 3 footers in a 3" diameter mesh pot only about 3 1/2" deep. So you should have no problem at all. Nothing grows like hydro, or at least as easy once setup


----------



## rollingstoned77 (Apr 10, 2007)

well things have gotten slimmed down a little , space is of the essence and some had to go . i started with 15 jiffy pots 11 of one bagseed and 4 more pots of another . Both QUALITY smoke when i got it . I noticed the roots sticking out of the bottom (and they were stretched abit) of the jiffy's and decided to transplant . Being short on funds i'm allowed to use on this grow)  i made my own pots from 2liter pepsi bottles , drilled small holes in bottom and cut tops off , wrapped with tape to keep light off the roots . CRUDE i know, but this is my first grow and i want to save money for my next grow . Plus am starting my first hydro grow soon too . I bought a big bag of MG potting soil $5.27  , and brought it home mixed with my other soil and got started . I decided to keep the 6 nicest out of the 11 , kept the 4 others of different seeds in jiff's , because they were started later  .Watered the jiffy's to firm up the root ball ( too dry will fall apart or crumble ) and filled new pots half full watered and put the transplantees in thier new home , filling up to the bottom of the leaves because of the stretched stems ,  and watered again , still using 15 - 30 -15 nutes at 1/4 strength .


----------



## rollingstoned77 (Apr 10, 2007)

Since being put in thier new homes the babies are getting nice new growth . the second sets of leaves are coming on . Is this going slow or is it just me . Am i using the right nutes? the soil has nutes in it to .  April 3rd they popped out of the ground here they are today after transplant and soil filled up to the leaves ( stretched stems ) .


----------



## rollingstoned77 (Apr 10, 2007)

1st pic is after transplnat other 2 from before


----------



## longtimegrower (Apr 10, 2007)

Hey RS77 watch those peet cups they wick the moisture out of the soil that may be why the roots went out the bottom. Make sure when you water them soak the soil till the cups even get damp looks like you may not be getting enough water to the little ones. Dont drown them but wet them good then let them get half way dry before watering them again. Slim


----------



## rollingstoned77 (Apr 10, 2007)

longtimegrower said:
			
		

> Hey RS77 watch those peet cups they wick the moisture out of the soil that may be why the roots went out the bottom. Make sure when you water them soak the soil till the cups even get damp looks like you may not be getting enough water to the little ones. Dont drown them but wet them good then let them get half way dry before watering them again. Slim


 

I think your right , the jiffy's seem to take the water right out of the soil . i have noticed this . will be watering a little more now . thanx dude !:aok:


----------



## rollingstoned77 (Apr 11, 2007)

wEll i guess this is how things go when you dont think ahead . I dont think i can take on the hydro grow now so it will have to wait . Funds are tight and allready have an 14 pot soil grow  going . SO what i have decided is to take the newly ( 6 ) transplanted pots  and put those in my metal cab. and the other 8 into the smaller pantry cab. . In the metal cab i have 6- 48" bulbs , 2 red spectrum, and  4 blue . i also have 2 CFL's hanging above . MAN IS THIS THING BRIGHT !!!!  the CFL's are only 26W  1600L ( 2 pack $ 6.36 )for now till i upgrade . The 48"s are T12 -   2 are 3000L - 3200K the other 4 are 3000 lumens - 5600K . Figure this is a good mix , While i was at WALLY WORLD , i grabbed some SUPERTHRIVE and i'm mixing 1/4 tspn   to a gallon of water and putting on the babies tonight .


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 11, 2007)

looking good man wish i got a free hydro set up lol peace


----------



## rollingstoned77 (Apr 11, 2007)

Yes free is always good . now i;m not sure i can use it . 1 grow is enough and i'm thinking of lending to a friend to use at his house and help him get it started . Or i may strip it and use a rubbermaid container and bigger net pots to do a better unit ( later in the future of course ) . I'm so indecisive .


----------



## DLtoker (Apr 11, 2007)

From what I understand, the size of the next pots have no say in how large your plants will get.  I have had my mothers in 3" net pots for... gosh, it's been over 3 months.  They have a stump on them... literally. Unless you are using large rock wool cubes, there is no reason to use larger net pots... IMHO.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 12, 2007)

*Hey mang so far so good. Your babies are looking great. Here some GREEN MOJO to really get them babies growing. Good luck on the grow and we will be following.  *


----------



## rollingstoned77 (Apr 12, 2007)

well i went to my friends house today and took him the hydro unit . we built a nice grow box at his house for the new unit and went and got all necessary supplies . seeds going in tonight . SO BACK TO MY SOIL GROW  


*This journal will now be soley based on my soil grow .* I'm growing the 2 different bagseed and things are going great . they seem to love the SUPERTHRIVE . The six that are in bigger pots seem to be doing best , i need to transplant the others now .  


Thanks for stopping by*   TBG*  . i appreciate the mojo and kind words . hope you are a regular visiter . If anyone thinks there is anything i can do to improve the journal let me know . ALL CRITISISM is welcome and applied .


----------



## rollingstoned77 (Apr 12, 2007)

these are the six in the metal cab.        they are doing good . atleast i think so ? LOL          These were taken today APRIL 12 the pic of the single babie is the one doing the best so far . has new growth between the leaves !!!!     ENJOY !!


----------



## rollingstoned77 (Apr 13, 2007)

The 6 in the photos above we will call group #1  , these are doing great and hopefully will be the first to be flowered ( the females anyway ) . i have done the first foliar feeding today with straight water , turned the upper lights off ( leaving the 6 side tubes on and put the fan on them . MY GOAL is to mimic a rain storm , ya know ( cloudy , overcast , wet , windy conditions ). Will see how this theory works . Group #2 the 4 from the same germed batch was transplanted today into bigger pots in my second cab. these will be the ones i top and flower later . Group #3  , is a week behind since i germed them later . they will be transplanted and also topped and trained . Updated pics coming later today . PEACE


My thought above was to mimic a storm without much change in lighting . I only turned off the top 2 lights  because i think spraying with a hot lamp on would damage the leaves . The water droplets being like little magnifying glasses , this is just a crazy theory of course . Any thoughts?


----------



## rollingstoned77 (Apr 13, 2007)

well here are some new pics taken today . The one pic is of the operating table where all the transplants go down  . some are during the                 " STORM " and others are after . few close ups of the best of the bunch showing good new growth . I'm afraid of over watering , am trying different methods but usually use a turkey baster and give a few squirts in the morning and a little spray of the soil at night with the mister .Today was the first foliar feed with JUST WATER no nutes . They seem to love the SUPERTHRIVE . any tips on this stuff? The other pics are of GROUP #2 after transplant from jiffy's .the last close up pic is of the best one in group #2 . THEY WERE GERMED SAME TIME AS GROUP #1 , what a difference bigger pots makes . The other 4 in that cab. are Group #3 . will be transplanting them soon also. i know these new pots and pepsi botles  are still a bit  small but will probably transplant 1 more time before flower . dont want to but will have to . PEACE FOR NOW & THANKS FOR STOPPING :bongin:


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Apr 13, 2007)

hey bro just wanted to say that everything looks great man. like the set up cheap is me lol graet job see ya around bro


----------



## rollingstoned77 (Apr 13, 2007)

I only plan on doing the " STORM '  once a week maybe 2 , trying to recreate mother nature .This may be a job beyond a rookie but i'm up to the task . Hell , i'll try anything once . LOL


----------



## rollingstoned77 (Apr 14, 2007)

Hey thanks for stopping by STICKY , i really like the cheap set up too . I always use what i have laying around first before spending money . kinda frugal i guess . So far this morning the babies are looking good . the new transplantees are also doing good and all got a DRINK this morning . Turkey baster seems to work great for watering , i can direct the flow without moving , plants , lights , . i feel like a mad scientist , and my wife is getting mad i keep raiding the kitchen for supplies !!! Measuring spoons , basters , cups , all her stuff is in the grow room now !!!! LOL .


----------



## rollingstoned77 (Apr 14, 2007)

todays pics ! the best little girl in group #1 .thanks for stopping by FOLKS , this place rocks!

PEACE


----------



## crintonator (Apr 15, 2007)

hey looks like they are taking off man nice job.  I heard somewhere that superthrive is a B vitamin supp and really helps with root development, dont know how true that is as ive never used it.


Widow and Tops 44 grow dirt to hydro here http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=11494


----------



## rollingstoned77 (Apr 15, 2007)

Well i check on the babies everyday and im amazed at the growth . It may not be substantial but is noticable , exspecially in digi pics . here is the one from yesterday and same plant today , ( 24hrs ) apart . its cool.


----------



## rollingstoned77 (Apr 15, 2007)

well  im not sure if you are supposed to use this stuff every feed but i do , mixed like it says on the bottle , 1/4tspn per gallon of water . now using 1/8 strength nutes again , backed off from 1/4 strength . just playing it safe , there is some in the soil , ( so far so good ) . I open the doors and turn the fans on the plants everynight in both cabinets for a couple of hours  and it deffinetly helps , the stalks are gettin fat , ( fat bottomed girls ) . anyways ! not running the built in fans in the cab yet till i turn back the timers trying to save some juice since smell is not an issue and the MAIN ROOM get plenty or airflow , i open cabs. often also . peekin in on the girls  .here are some other pics from group #1


----------



## rollingstoned77 (Apr 15, 2007)

this is a breakdown of what i'm using .
*SOIL:*
       Miracle Grow organic potting soil ( canadian spaghnum peatmoss )
       Perlite 8qrt bag
       Vermiculite 8qrt bag
       Compost soil ( from a buddy's compost heap ) rich & dark
       worm castings
all mixed together , used a more perlite mixture in the jiffy's
perlite & vermiculite 50/50 in the soil mix

*NUTES*

       Miracle grow -    15-30-15  plant food
       Superthrive -  mixed 1/4 tspn per gallon of water 
       Tap water that has sat out in jug and is between 6.4 - 6.8 ph 

*TEMPS.* - now staying around 72 - 74 F with doors close atleast at plant level which is where the thermometer is . top of cab. get 85 if closed all night .

*WATERING SCHEDULE:*
Watering once in the morning from the "POT BAISTER"  & spraying the soil in the evening if needed , i dont water much at a time. i'm still  afraid of overwatering .

*LIGHTS  - on 24/7*  for the vegge cycle and since sprouting 

*Large CAB.*   6 - 48" 2 tube fluro fixtures ( mounted verticaly one on back wall and one on each side )
                          and 2 work lamp fixtures with CFL's for top light on adjustable chains .

*BULBS*
           METAL CABINET:

          the 48" bulbs are T12 type bulbs from any hardware store 
            2 -3000L - 3200K in the back light fixture
            4 - 3000L - 5600K these are in the side fixtures
            2 -  26w  CFL's  1600L each / unknown K

        PANTRY VEGGE CABINET :

                     3 - 24" fluro's T8 type grow bulbs 
unsure of the info on these bulbs . they are " LIGHTS OF AMERICA" brand grow lights from the bulb section at walmart and are very cheap . seem to work but at a slow rate compared to the metal cab.


----------



## rollingstoned77 (Apr 17, 2007)

Just a few pics . cant help snapping some shot everyday to see growth ! these are pics of the best plant in group #1 again same as above             ( 3 days).


----------



## rollingstoned77 (Apr 19, 2007)

Well its been a few days since i posted and thought i would update . Upon reading a few posts and talking to Elephantman in a chat one very stoned evening , i have now created a tea for the plants . See i have a pet bunny that eats alfalfa pellets and i had some peanut shells around from a night of the munchies , i read a post about organic nutes and decided what the " HAY " and made one . i soaked the shells and pellets in a sock and in warm water for a few hours then strained the juice again . i put it in a sealed jar and added a few hundred mililiters with my pot baister to my half full  jug of water . i then topped the jug off not adding anymore superthrive or nutes and watered the girls Groups #1 , 2 , & 3 . No change yet of course but will see how it goes . i dried out what was left in the sock and will sprinkle around the soil later .So far things are going well . they are nice and green and gettin bushier as it goes . The stems are getting mighty FAT . There is also some very nice secondary growth on all the plants in group #1 . Here are a few updated pics and a close up of the secondary growth as well as a close up of the new top growth . I put 2 of the Group # 3 plants in the metal cab. they are from different seeds and want to get em bigger .


----------



## rollingstoned77 (Apr 19, 2007)

If you guys following this see anything wrong in the pics above please let me know . Im a newb so IT ALL LOOKS GOOD TO ME . all opinions welcome !!!PEACE


----------



## rollingstoned77 (Apr 19, 2007)

Well group # 2 is going considerably slower , with the lack of lumens and all . But i have to say they ARE growing . Again these were planted and sprouted the very same day as GROUP # 1 . the difference is amazing . I have decided to try and top 2 of the 4 plants . Just to see what would happen . They both had some new growth on them and there was about a 1/4 " of space between the nodes . So i took a new , clean pair of scissors and cut the top off of 2 of them i did this last night in the evening . I watered and foliar fed . So far so good , not sure how it will go but time will tell . Here are some updated pics of this group 2 are of the topped ones and a pic of the best in group # 2 > PEACE


----------



## BCBUDZ420 (Apr 20, 2007)

Hey man, looks like things are going good for you. Those plants look nice and healthy, and the stems seem to be beefin' up quite nicely. I sure like that grow cabinet you have, the metal one. Wish I had money for some fluorescent tubes like that, oh well maybe next time . Anyways, grow on man:ciao: .


----------



## rollingstoned77 (Apr 23, 2007)

Well the 2 plants i topped are doing well . they both showed new growth by day 2 or 3 and today are looking good . I was worried because of the lack of lumens in thier closet , but so far so good . i hope they bush out . here is a couple of pics of those .


----------



## rollingstoned77 (Apr 23, 2007)

Well it's been 20 days since they first popped thier little heads out , well some of them anyways . Some popped on April 3rd others on the 4th . So i would roughly say these are 20 days old . They have changed lights and cabs. but all seems to be going well considering . I flushed group #1 the other night using straight distilled water that i bought , let get room temp , and used to water . I pulled them from the cab and drenched them . when drippin stopped i put them back . Im bak on my normal schedule of feeding now . The root growth on group #1 seems to be going nuts . I can see this cause of my makeshift pots ( they are clear on the bottom ) good for this reason . So i'm going to back off on the superthrive and start using it sparingly. The stems are also taking off like mad . But thats good cause then when the BIG buds get here they can hold em up . Here are a few new pics . Nothing much else has changed . Just a wait and watch game now . Enjoy !!! &   PEACE


----------



## Comatoked (Apr 24, 2007)

Nice Set-up Looks Great What Dose Your Temp's. Stay At?


----------



## rollingstoned77 (Apr 24, 2007)

Comatoked said:
			
		

> Nice Set-up Looks Great What Dose Your Temp's. Stay At?


 

Well comatoked when the cabinet is shut its 72 degrees at root level and about 78 or so at the top of the plants ! I use 2 thermometers in there to tell this . When the cab is open and or fans are on it drops to about 68 degrees . I run the fans every evening for fresh air . Cab has built in fans but not using them much at the moment as to they are more for when i goto flower and they get all stinky , and i want to decrease humidity for bud density .                      PEACE


----------



## rollingstoned77 (Apr 24, 2007)

After decideing to make my own pots from 2 liter pepsi bottles ( cause i'm cheap ) i realized the damn things were clear after i transplanted  and thought this would not be good for the roots . So right after the transplant i wrapped them in duct tape . Of course right? why not duct tape . Anyway this solved my problem of light getting in the pots . But i then realized the bottoms are still clear !!! I can see the roots that i never would have seen if they werent clear . This got me thinking this would be good for newbies ( like me ) to be able to see the root growth and catch it before its to late and they get root bound . In a standard pot you cant see the roots , so i would think if they got root locked and stopped growing a newb might not know why . The pepsi bottle , i can just pick it up and look at the roots !! kinda cool to see . Anyways i'm saying this because i think the superthrive i'm using is making the roots grow like wildfire and my conservative  watering habbits are probably helping this too .But i realize i may need to transplant sooner than right before flower which was my initial plan . So bigger pots means FEWER plants in my metal cab . and money i didnt want to spend if i didnt have to . 3 gallon pots are lookin real good right now . ohwell this was just a thought !!! another one of my " stoned moment theories " . You will see more of these in the future i'm sure . :ccc: 




PEACE


----------



## DLtoker (Apr 24, 2007)

There you go man.  Good call.  You should try to wait till you sex the plants so you can decide which ones don't need to be transplanted then.  Save some dough, you know?  If you look at the 16 oz cup grows, I think that will debunk the theory of plants being root bound.


----------



## Jbong (Apr 24, 2007)

Lookin great so far, those babies are coming along nicely. As for the two litre bottle idea, arent roots not supposed to get exposed to the light? Also if you use regular pots with drainage holes you would get the same effect would you not?


----------



## rollingstoned77 (Apr 24, 2007)

[*quote=Jbong]Lookin great so far, those babies are coming along nicely.*


hey Jbong thanks for stopping by and thanks for the compliment !

*As for the two litre bottle idea, arent roots not supposed to get* *exposed to the light?* 

Yes they shouldnt see the light , thats why i wrapped them with black duct tape . All except the bottoms are covered.

*Also if you use regular pots with drainage holes you would get the same effect would you not?[/quote*


Well Jbong the bottoms of my pots are totaly clear , not just little holes . Which lets me see alot of root growth you wouldnt with a standard pot .Again this is just my opinion & i'm a newb . I like it and i think it will work for me . I know experienced growers can grow in a small cup , quite frankly i think it's amazing to see , but im a newb and need all the help i can get . PEACE


----------



## rollingstoned77 (Apr 29, 2007)

Well here is an update . Things were going great but  have since taken a turn . Group # 1 is having a few plants with troubles . it started with 1 plant now 3 or 4 . Leaves turning yellow with rust colored spots on the bottom few leaves . Backed off of the nutes totaly and started superthrive again . still growing well but scaring me .posted it in the sick plants forum , please take a look there too !


----------



## rollingstoned77 (Apr 29, 2007)

Here are some more pics of group # 1


----------



## rollingstoned77 (Apr 29, 2007)

here is Group # 2 and the plants i topped !


----------



## rollingstoned77 (May 4, 2007)

Well it has been one month since they popped thier heads up . They moved at first, changed lighting , locations , but are 1 month old . about 3 weeks since being in better light and in the cab.    . Well things are a little wierd here at the farm . The only plants affected witht the spots are group#1 , which honestly baffles me  . Both groups get everything the same , with few exceptions .Yet group #2 looks great , a little stretched maybe but thats due to the lights in there . I have since flushed Group#1 with str8 water and i dont see much change yet . Growth has slowed noticably since the beginning . I hope this will all come around . A few of the plants are on thier 8th node and are about 7" - 8" tall soil to tip .i would like to get this fixed before i flower . Well here are some new pics taken just a few minutes ago . Let me know what you folks think PLEASE ......


----------



## rollingstoned77 (May 4, 2007)

Well group #2 is doing very well . the 2 plants i topped are growing great . These plants are doing a little bit of stretching but i know this is due to lack of lumens . I am contiplating putting a few of these outside . here are a few pics of this group taken just moments ago . Enjoy and please TELL ME WHAT YA THINK . i can take it !!


PEACE


----------



## DLtoker (May 4, 2007)

^^ Nice plants.  And fingerprints   I would delete that pic...


----------



## scoot1073 (May 4, 2007)

hey man looking greai,keep up the good work


----------



## CaptainViper (May 5, 2007)

Hey RollingStoned77, Looking Good So Far...Just a Couple of Things. #1. Are The Plants Affected By "Rust" Only Plants that you had in the Plastic 2-litters? We Found Useing Plastic 2-litters we had Alot of "Rust" Problems, The Spots on the leaves looked like Dryed Blood. We Flushed, We Re-potted, The Spots Remained. Finaly, We took the Problem Leaves Off, No more Problems!  Looking at Your Pic's, it Looks More Like a Mold / Fungus Problem, You Might be having Humidty Problems/ Or Air-Curculation, Or Maybe you Just Need to Re-move the Lower 2-3 Sets of leaves of your Plants.{ You Don't Want the Very Bottom Of Plant to have alot of "Bushy" Around the Base, Lower Leaves/Growth are not going to Grow anything Worthy because they are not going to get that much Light.} If Your Lowest Leaves are touching wet dirt, They'll Mold, Remove Them. Check-out the "Lighting" Forum, About "CFL's", and Low-Wattage MH/HSD's. And Good-Luck, We'll All be Watching and wishing "GREEN MOJO" for ya,   CaptainViper.


----------



## rollingstoned77 (May 6, 2007)

CaptainViper said:
			
		

> Hey RollingStoned77, Looking Good So Far...Just a Couple of Things. #1. Are The Plants Affected By "Rust" Only Plants that you had in the Plastic 2-litters? We Found Useing Plastic 2-litters we had Alot of "Rust" Problems, The Spots on the leaves looked like Dryed Blood. We Flushed, We Re-potted, The Spots Remained. Finaly, We took the Problem Leaves Off, No more Problems! Looking at Your Pic's, it Looks More Like a Mold / Fungus Problem, You Might be having Humidty Problems/ Or Air-Curculation, Or Maybe you Just Need to Re-move the Lower 2-3 Sets of leaves of your Plants.
> 
> Hey CaptainViper , thanks for the help ! You might have hit the nail on the head . Yes the spots are only on the ones in plastic pepsi bottles , and yes it looks like dried blood . i have flushed these plants several times and it seems to be helping a little . I plan to transplant them very soon also .As for the mold fungus issue ? I wouldnt be suprised . This metal cabinet sat around for GOD knows how long before i found it , and i could only clean it so much , before i painted it and prepped it for my grow .
> i would not be suprised if there is a little fungus in the air also , because the WHOLE grow is in my basement . I need to run my fans more often also ,the  air gets very stail smelling in there . AGAIN thanks viper . i'm sending some reputation your way !!!!!
> ...


----------



## rollingstoned77 (May 6, 2007)

DLtoker said:
			
		

> ^^ Nice plants. And fingerprints  I would delete that pic...


 
Hey thanks for stopping by the farm DL .!  i appreciatte it ! I agree on the fingerprints so i deleted the pic and went into paint and ALTERED the pic and re posted it ! I never even thought about it !! LOL thanks for the nice words also !!! 

PEACE


----------



## newgreenthumb (May 6, 2007)

Rollingstoned your grow is coming along nicely and don't worry too much about the little stuff.  If you had no problems whatsoever than something would be wrong.  No perfect grows just perfect smoke!


----------



## rollingstoned77 (May 14, 2007)

Well it has been a few days since my last post in the journal . Things are doing much better . I went and purchased some new 10" pots for $1.97 each at wallyworld .I replanted only 3 of the best looking plants from group one . by best looking i mean they all had the spots and yellowing so..... it was between the ones with the least yellowing . I transplanted those 3 with some plain potting soil . I trimmed off the leaves that looked the worst , and watered generously with plain water  .I left 2 plants in thier pepsi bottle pots and left them in the metal cabinet with these 3 , the others went outside my house in a nice secluted spot . The ones outside were doing great the first day !! they loved thier new home . Next day i woke up and went to check on them and they were gone . Turns out my dog dug them up . so now i have 5 in the metal cabinet and 8 in the pantry ( GROUP 2 ) . I am planning on putting the 5 in the cab, on 12/12 soon to see what i have . I want to do group #2 as a Geurilla grow down an old dirt road by my house . Plan on the using my pantry cupboard for clones and seedlings in the future . HERE is some new pics of repotted group #1 . I may be leaving out alot of info here , please excuse me cause i'm really HIGH , wake n bake ya know .


PEACE


----------



## rollingstoned77 (May 14, 2007)

here are some pics from group #2 . they are doing great . they never seemed to experience the yellowing leaves or brown spots .The 2 i topped are doing great and have lots of new growth . This group's only flaws are that , they are stretching quite a bit and have none or very little secondary growth at the nodes . ( unlike group #1 with all the lumens ) .
My new plan is to put this WHOLE group or atleast most of it  OUTDOORS .I'm going to load them all into a box , get the shovel and some jugs of water ,dress in dark clothing , light and cellphone in hand , have the wife drive me down the road to a SWEET spot ive been scoping out and drop me and the plants off . I will dig my holes , plom em in the ground and call her when i'm done . I may go back and check em once before harvest but hoping to forget about em till harvest time . ANYWAYS here is some pics of the group .


----------



## 85cannabliss (May 14, 2007)

hi man your grow looks sweet. start hardening the plants off put them out throught the day, and bring them in at night for a few weeks before you take to your location. if this isnt possible, maybe you should tie them to bamboo sticks incase of strong winds, theyve never had wind like that before. i think you would need to check them for the first few weeks, to check they are doing ok.

why dont you use 1 of your grow spaces to flower cuttings and just put fems out? just a thought keep up the good work mate 

85CANNABLISS


----------



## kingi (May 14, 2007)

thats a nice set up what uv got there thats how i wont mine somthing like that. it's sound


----------



## rollingstoned77 (May 14, 2007)

85CANNABLISS[/quote]
why dont you use 1 of your grow spaces to flower cuttings and just put fems out? just a thought keep up the good work mate 


thanks for stopping by the farm man ! 
that is the plan after the group #2 is moved outside . i will take cuttings from the newly flowered and sexed group and put them in the pantry .and any new seeds i get or start will go in there also . The initial plan was to have group#2 so far behind #1 that when #1 was done flowering i was going to put group #2 to flower . plans always changing tho.


PEACE


----------



## DBIRDdankz (May 14, 2007)

Sweet plants man. they look beautiful. Keep us posted!


----------



## 85cannabliss (May 14, 2007)

yeah only 1 problem with that is you need to either
a) veg for longer or  b)have plants at 4 stages constantly e.g. 1 mother andsay3 clones in 1, and have your flowering room halfed one 4 weeks ahead of the other. ok you get less yeild, but you get it every month, and theyre all fems.
this is all coming from some1 who hasnt got an indoor grow, but i like to give my input, cos im baked


----------



## rollingstoned77 (May 15, 2007)

85cannabliss said:
			
		

> yeah only 1 problem with that is you need to either
> a) veg for longer or b)have plants at 4 stages constantly e.g. 1 mother andsay3 clones in 1, and have your flowering room halfed one 4 weeks ahead of the other. ok you get less yeild, but you get it every month, and theyre all fems.
> this is all coming from some1 who hasnt got an indoor grow, but i like to give my input, cos im baked


 

YOU ARE BAKED ARE'NT YOU ?


----------



## rollingstoned77 (May 17, 2007)

here are a few pics of the plants . the first pic is the difference between cabinets and lumens . the tall stretched one is from the small pantry cupboard . MIND YOU these were started and sprouted the same day .


----------



## rollingstoned77 (May 17, 2007)

here is a couple more pics of group #1 . they seem to be recovering fine . they are missing alot of leaves that i cut off , but the undergrowth seems to be doing better for it .


----------



## rollingstoned77 (May 17, 2007)

here is the 2 i topped in group#2 . so far so good . i think i will be topping a few more in the future .


----------



## kingi (May 17, 2007)

these little babys you av got on the go mate are looking really good i just hope that mine turn out as good


----------



## rollingstoned77 (May 20, 2007)

kingi said:
			
		

> these little babys you av got on the go mate are looking really good i just hope that mine turn out as good


 
Thanks kingi ! i aprreciate you visiting the farm .yours will turn out fine . mine have had some trouble but they seem to be coming back strong . If there is anything i can do to help you , just let me know ?

PEACE


----------



## kingi (May 20, 2007)

rollingstoned77 said:
			
		

> Thanks kingi ! i aprreciate you visiting the farm .yours will turn out fine . mine have had some trouble but they seem to be coming back strong . If there is anything i can do to help you , just let me know ?
> 
> PEACE


there is something you could help me with if it's ok i just wanted to know when the best time is to take a clipping i tryed doing one a few days ago but it just dyed so if you can just give me a few tips cheers


----------



## rollingstoned77 (May 21, 2007)

Well i have made my new light system for when i go to flower . I used a board i had out in the shop and spaced out 5 holes for the sockets , covered it with reflective roofing material and added some eyehooks and SHAZAM a new light system . Thought i would add a pic of it and the bulbs i'll be using . also throwing in a few updated pics of both grows .


----------



## rollingstoned77 (May 21, 2007)

These are not pre flowers right ?


----------



## Draston (May 21, 2007)

I think it doesn't matter because that is the sex organ and it could either blow up (look like balls) or shoot hairs out the end (females). They are just immature and not in the flowering cycle yet and thats why those are there.

That or I'm completely wrong and my first batch is nothing but females .


----------



## rollingstoned77 (Jun 2, 2007)

well i havent posted in awhile and plan on not posting much more from here on out . i will however be following threads and making other posts just not much in my journal . WELL things are going good since in the new pots . i have a confirmed female , it has preflowers . this is the 8th week total of vegge . SO i took 5 nice clones from the biggest bushiest girl and have them started in a dome i made .i will be kicking group #1 including the donor to flower later this week . i have bought 6 new 100W CFL's .
 i am planning on going completely organic for the next grow and have started stock piling all the nessasary goods . including my own DIY worm farm . check out the DIY section !!
since i needed a place to vegge the clones and i now know i have a female and i think a few more on the way i decided to thin out group #2. 
i immediatly killed the 2 worst looking plants . by this i mean the most stretched and least secondary growth. i then gave the best looking one that i topped at the beginning of vegge to a friend for an outdoor grow . 
i made a tray to set the rockwool cubes in and made a makeshift tent or dome for the clones and put them in the cupboard . here are pics of the PISTILS *female * and some pics of the clones .


----------



## rollingstoned77 (Jul 12, 2007)

here is some flower pics at 22 days . had some light leaks till last week but all is solved now ! there is five girls in there now . the last pic is of a plant that i topped right before flowering it . it is a wierd little freek of a girl .


----------



## Capone (Jul 12, 2007)

what are you doing that im not? http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=13456&page=5


----------



## rollingstoned77 (Jul 13, 2007)

hey folks ! i havent been around much . which is kind of a bummer ! i miss alot of you guys from chat and havent been reading much posts lately either . Few reasons i havent been on . i have been working crazy overtime in order to save money , because the wife and i are expecting !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:dancing: 

also i broke my damn digital camera . it still takes pics but i cracked the LCD screen on the back and i cant read the menu , settings or see when i zoom it in for close ups :holysheep: . so there ya have it my excuse !   

the plants are all doing well . i have gone down from a total in the begining of 15 plants and i am now flowering 5 plants . i also have 5 clones in the vegge cab doing very well !!!  they were taken a month ago and are all organic !!!!!   they are fat and bushy and are about 8" tall maybe more . i will have pics from time to time from barrowed camera's or just see what i get if mine will take em . anyways , it will be updated a little more soon . UNTILL then keep it green people !!!!!




PEACE


----------



## 420check420 (Jul 13, 2007)

damn man, lookin sticky


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 13, 2007)

I've been wondering about you.  Congrats again on the baby.    They really change your life, but for the better!!!

Get your camera fixed.  I want to see the ladies.


----------



## NaturalSelector (Jan 10, 2009)




----------

